

Russian science is amazing why hasn't it taken over - todd8
https://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2015/01/04/russian-science-amazing-why-hasn-taken-over-world/u61VuLiq3lJiyIMY0OLZ7N/story.html

======
linksnapzz
The best description I've found of why things are the way they are in Russia,
by Matthew Maly:

[http://russia-as-it-is.ru/en/articles-in-english/](http://russia-as-it-
is.ru/en/articles-in-english/)

He describes what are actually very tragic, sad circumstances endured by
millions in such a way that if you didn't laugh at some of it, you'd weep.

------
stcredzero
_The ongoing inability to turn ideas into commerce has proved to be a profound
problem for Russia—and ultimately for the rest of the world as well._

Strangely enough, it seems to be a problem for large companies as well.
Perhaps this is a tendency shared by all large bureaucracies?

EDIT: It's often been said that global trade accomplished Imperial Japan's
WWII dream of a "Greater Asian Co-prosperity Sphere." Perhaps something just
as ironic happened to Russia?

